# [Enter creative journal title here] Canis' Betta Journal



## CanisInsanine (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello! I've decided that I really like this place, so I think I'm going to stay here for a bit  

And in order to cut down on random posts everywhere about my betta (and his future buddies) I thought I'd try out something I've seen a lot of you do, and try out this journal thing! 

I'll try to keep it focused on my betta(s) but there will probably be a lot of other stuff mixed in there, so please forgive me. ;-;

So, a little background on me. I am a teenaged (sortof? technically, but technically not?) female who lives in northern Pennsylvania, a senior (for my first year... I'll get there) in high school. I live with my dad and younger sister, who is two grades younger than me. I have lived in PA my entire life, but my old school district really miffed me over with grades and such, and when my dad lost his job and my 'mother' lost her house, sending my 3 year old sister (Lola) to live with her other half-sister, my dad, sister (Summer), and I had to move into my grandparents' old house, which they were planning on selling anyways. The house would have been otherwise unoccupied, since they are down in Florida treating my grandpa's lymphoma cancer for the second time. I have a boyfriend, who I've been with for almost 4 years, who is only 2 months older than me, and is incredibly helpful and supportive through everything in my life, even though he now lives 2 hours away. The school here is a lot nicer and easier for me than my old school, because it only has 4 classes a day instead of 9, and the teachers are a lot more understanding and lenient. The reason this is my first of two years as a senior is because last year I decided to try cyber school, but they gave me a computer that wouldn't send ANY of my work through, or save it correctly, and didn't say anything about it until the end of the third quarter, then tried to tell me that I had to redo everything by the end of the year, which just wasn't possible.

Now onto my Betta history, which is probably the actual important part to you guys haha
I got my first bettas when I was in fourth grade, and my mother primarily was caring for them. I had a reddish purple one named Magma, and a blue one named Tide, both males. They died while I was at disney land in 5th grade for a week and my mom decided to not feed them or change the water at all since noone was there to remind her. Then, for my 12th birthday I got a peach-colored boy who I, oh-so-creatively, named Peach. He lived about three years in a regular little fishbowl that I think was about 3 gallons. After him, I got a purplish boy named Blake, and he lived in the fishbowl for the next 2 years, and things got way too complicated at home so I ended up giving him away to a friend, who took care of him very well, but we fell out of contact. 

And now, just a few days ago, my dad got me a new Betta for my birthday! His name is Meta, and he's (Thanks @Tourmaline !) a Delta tail Marble male  He was labeled as a "Paradise" betta, and cost $20, but I was very insistent on getting him because of his friendliness and gorgeous appearance. He is a white fish with black, almost koi-like markings, and pale sandy colored fins, though within the last two days he's started turning an iridescent midnight blue  Unfortunately, since I am not the most experienced betta owner, and the lady at the Petco I got him from wasn't exactly informed apparently, we purchased a tank that is only a 1/2 gallon, and doesn't have any heater or filter for it... So I'm planning on upgrading him pretty soon!

I'm quickly revisiting my old love for the fiesty little fish every time I feed him and just watch him swim around his tank and play, and I definitely don't want to go without again. Once I get him into a nice tank, I'm definitely going to work towards getting some more  I'll just have to make sure they're nice and secure, and keep them safe from my boyfriend's cat once we move in together >.> But I won't get a tank without a lid (I've heard enough betta jump horror stories to know that much) so it shouldn't be much of a problem 

Anyways, thanks for reading!


----------



## CanisInsanine (Nov 13, 2016)

Okay, so I've spent a little time searching, and I've found two tanks that I'm slightly interested in, but I'm not sure which one would be better. 

One has a 5 gallon capacity, but the filter it comes with runs at 45GPH, and I'm not sure how that would work with a betta, needing low-currents and all. It is also a little more expensive. Actually, after looking at the two, the other tank has the same sort of filter (45GPH) but is 2.5 gallons. For an extra $13 I'd be happy to get him a 5 gallon instead, if this kind of filter would work, but I'm not 100% sure if it would because I have had no experience with any of this before. I'd assume it wouldn't, but I'm not sure. 

If anyone knows where I can find a decently priced 5 gallon tank for Meta, let me know for sure! I've checked online at my local stores but they don't really have much within my realm of possibility ;n; I have an ELIVE heater picked out, then I just need a filter, the tank (with a lid), and the rocks and decorations, right? 

I'm currently feeding him in the morning, when I get home from school, and right before I go to bed, and only a couple of pellets each time. He seems pretty happy, and his belly is just a little rounded. I can't wait until I can get him into a nice size tank!


----------



## CanisInsanine (Nov 13, 2016)

I've tried, even looking on LetGo, but I think I'm going to go this way instead. 
I have a birthday party coming up on Sunday and I'll probably get some monetary funds that way, and I'm looking at the following items. 

So I've decided, if I'm giving him a nice tank, I'm giving him a big tank. 10 gallons, decent price, boom - Grreat Choice® 10 Gallon Glass Aquarium | fish Aquariums | PetSmart
10 gallon heater - https://www.amazon.com/Hydor-Slim-H...9437286&sr=1-8&keywords=10+gallon+tank+heater
10 gallon Filter - Aqueon® QuietFlow Aquarium Power Filter 10 | fish Filters | PetSmart
I'll be using black substrate - National Geographic? Aquarium Substrate | fish Gravel & Sand | PetSmart

Along with a set of three silk plants, the 'necessities' comes to about $74...... Might be reaching a little, but I'll do what I can. What do you guys think about this setup? I'll pick out any other decor by hand at a pet store or something.... and I'll probably cave and get a divider and another betta if I can. And some freeze-dried bloodworms or something to see if he'll like them.


----------



## CanisInsanine (Nov 13, 2016)

Hmmm... How do Betta fish feel about music?

I was just sitting here, reading through a journal on here just for fun, and playing Pandora through a portable speaker (though it isn't super loud - just loud enough for me to enjoy it and not bother anyone in the livingroom) and I've noticed for a few of the songs that Meta's been swimming around his tank a little speedier than usual, shuffling around like he does when I approach his tank sometimes. i know he can't be literally dancing to the music... but it's definitely how I see it!


----------



## CanisInsanine (Nov 13, 2016)

I sit here today, happy as can be, next to my boyfriend as I type out this exciting post!

So I had a birthday party today, and guess what! My dad and sister got me a 10-gallon tank for my bettas!  And it comes with a filter, some water conditioner, and tropical fish flakes (which he LOVES)  It's all set up and ready to be filled! I just have to get a heater, silk plants, and gravel for him now!! I also got $40 which I'm going to use for it! Should that be enough for the basics...? I'm going to look at a couple stores (at least 2, the Petco I got Meta at, and a pet store in the mall) and price things before I actually get the stuff, but it shouldn't be very long at all before I get him into his new tank!


----------

